# Guest confirmation policy???



## am1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Where does it state that a guest cannot check into two units at the same time?  At least at the same resort not sure what the alleged policy is for at different resorts although not sure how they could even enforce that.

They want another guest confirmation fee to change it into someone else in the party to boot.

Wyndham would be better off worrying about big things then these issues.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 31, 2014)

I would say you have a really good argument - if a guest confirmation was used -- the way I read this -- you fulfilled their (albeit crazy) requirement. 

Here's the email that is sent to an *OWNER:*

Dear <OWNER name is here>,

YOUR ATTENTION Is Required!

Thank you for choosing CLUB WYNDHAM for your upcoming getaways!

It has come to our attention that you have more than one unit reserved in your name for dates that overlap in the same timeframe.

Please note that your reservations for these units may automatically be canceled and 100 percent of the points used to make those reservations forfeited, unless you obtain a Guest Confirmation for each unit you will not be occupying at least 15 days prior to check-in.

In accordance with the Guest Confirmations Policy set forth in the CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Members' Directory and Program Guidelines, it is required that a Guest Confirmation be obtained for any unit you will not be occupying yourself.

Getting our owners on vacation is our number one priority and this policy is in place to ensure that reservations that do not have a valid Guest Confirmation are canceled in time to free up the rooms for other owners to book and enjoy.

If you would like to add Guest Confirmations to your reservations, you may log in to clubwyndham.com or call 1-800-251-8736 to speak with a Vacation Planning Counselor. If you no longer need these additional reservations, please cancel at least 15 days prior to check-in to ensure that your points are not forfeited.

This reminder of the Guest Confirmations Policy has been offered as a courtesy and you will not receive additional notifications should future reservations become subject to cancellation.

Again, we appreciate the opportunity to be a part of your family's lifelong vacation memories!

Best regards,


CLUB WYNDHAM


----------



## am1 (Dec 31, 2014)

I am being told owners cannot be booked into two rooms as it is a security issue.  The same would apply to guests.  But that is not what is stated in the letter you posted and would be a reason not to allow an owner to check into two rooms but no reason to cancel an overlapping reservation in the same owners name.  


As an example if I book a 1 bedroom suite and 1 bedroom deluxe that make up a 2 bedroom lockoff at a resort the guest can be in both units that are under their name.  

Wyndham is digging their feet in.  

Here is what I would consider is what is related:

A Guest Confirmation is required for any unit that you, the owner of record, will not be personally occupying.  If your guest arrives without a Guest Confirmation, a Guest Confirmation fee will be collected prior to having access to the unit.

If you have more than one unit reserved for dates that overlap within the same time period and you have not obtained the required Guest Confirmation(s) at least 15 days prior to check-in, the additional reservation(s) will be cancelled and the corresponding points will be forfeited in accordance with the cancellation policy.


Nowhere does it state a guest cannot check into two units.


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 31, 2014)

We are a family of 6 and if I can't reserve a two bedroom, I may want to reserve  2 one bedrooms. Are you saying that even though the 2 rooms would be reserved for the same week under my name I would need to purchase a guest certificate?
Sue


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 31, 2014)

Sue, if there are multiple owners on an account you can book in different names.  For example if the account is under Jane and John Doe, book one room under Owner Jane Doe and the other under Owner John Doe.  

My father and brother have the same name (both are owners on the account). If I let the system add the name when I book the reservation (when adding the traveller name (selecting from other owner drop down) the reservations appear to have duplicate names.  Out of paranoia I will call and have a VC note on my brothers that he is the son.  My Dad will book as "Owner: John Doe" and the override (no charge) on my brothers will be "Guest: John Doe (son) owner".  Something like that - I make sure it is clear that it is not a duplicate-named reservation.

Adam, I fail to understand how having 2 rooms under the same name is a security risk.  Just stuff Wyndham makes up. I figure it's all about getting an extra $99 out of us, and they do, so once a guest confirmation is on the reservation I feel like they should be happy.

But, since it can be a hassle, and they like to threaten to cancel reservations,  I don't book multiple rooms for guests under the same name.  When I've had someone rent 2 rooms, I put them under different names of people staying (could just be the spouses or another relative).  

I'm not saying I agree with the policy (I don't). But I'm fairly paranoid about overlapping reservations.  I've never had a problem, but just in case, I jump through the Wyndham hoops.


----------



## am1 (Dec 31, 2014)

susgar said:


> We are a family of 6 and if I can't reserve a two bedroom, I may want to reserve  2 one bedrooms. Are you saying that even though the 2 rooms would be reserved for the same week under my name I would need to purchase a guest certificate?
> Sue



Yes.  It is stated that inside 15 days to check in 1 is at risk of being cancelled if they are in the same owners name.  It is also stated that if an owner has two reservations in their name at check in one has to go in a guest name and the guest fee required.

2 reservations in the same guests name will not be cancelled inside 15 days nor addressed in policy.  Neither is a guest cannot check into two units discussed in policy.

Another fine example of Wyndham and trying to enforce things that are needed and not being flexible.


----------



## am1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sandi Bo said:


> Adam, I fail to understand how having 2 rooms under the same name is a security risk.  Just stuff Wyndham makes up. I figure it's all about getting an extra $99 out of us, and they do, so once a guest confirmation is on the reservation I feel like they should be happy.



I guess accountability for damage onsite or as a contact person in case of emergency.  They may be looking for the same guest in two rooms.  But that should be able to be addressed at check in by adding someone else to the reservation without trying to collect another $129 fee.  

I already paid two guest confirmation fees.  The owner care supervisor accussed me of trying to game the system by only paying one guest confirmation fee to get the same name on two reservations.  Not the case and no sure how I could do that online.  Then he backpeddled without admitting fault.  

So much for the holiday spirit.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Dec 31, 2014)

I would call Friday and talk to a different Owner Care person (assuming your guest isn't trying to check in today or tomorrow).

If I don't like what someone tells me, I hang up and try again with someone new. 

Seems like late in the day the Owner Care people are not so helpful as the early morning ones.  VC's as well.  Somewhere (was it here on TUG?) I heard late in the day you catch people just out of training (VC's anyways).


----------



## am1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sandi Bo said:


> I would call Friday and talk to a different Owner Care person (assuming your guest isn't trying to check in today or tomorrow).
> 
> If I don't like what someone tells me, I hang up and try again with someone new.
> 
> Seems like late in the day the Owner Care people are not so helpful as the early morning ones.  VC's as well.  Somewhere (was it here on TUG?) I heard late in the day you catch people just out of training (VC's anyways).



I will call Friday but reservation was for tonight in Atlantic City.  Tomorrow I have another guest checking in there for 2 nights and they also have another reservation under their name with another owner.  I will have to call the resort and see what we can do before they arrive.  

It has not been an issue in the past even though the resort said it would have been.  Have to dig through old reservations.  

Most VCs and owner care representatives truly enjoy their jobs for helping people travel.  A few rotten apples seem to enjoy the little power they have.


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 31, 2014)

Sandi Bo said:


> I would call Friday and talk to a different Owner Care person (assuming your guest isn't trying to check in today or tomorrow).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is an interesting observation and I think it's probably true. Sometimes I find one that is helpful and I keep reaching out to them for other things via email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am1 (Dec 31, 2014)

I can understand their new stance and everything except its not in their policy and why the hardline on just changing the name?  That is really what irks me with Wyndham.  

If I bothered to go on presentations anymore and thought the sales person actually cared I would use these examples of why I would not buy or suggest my friends or family buy.


----------



## am1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Still waiting to be shown where it states a guest cannot have two units their name/check into two units.  Why not a simple switch from the guests whose name it is under to someone else in their party who takes responsibility for the unit.  Not ideal for the resort but it should be the default in a crunch. Most important thing should be getting the guest in the unit and out of the lobby.

Spoke with someone in corporate today and they apologized for the situation and offered compensation that I agreed to but does not come close to off setting the ordeal my guest and I had to go through New Years Eve for nothing.


----------



## am1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Got a call from an owner care specialist today.  It is a club wyndam rule but in the directory or elsewhere.  In the directory there is a line which states rules are able to be changed.

According to Wyndham it is implied a guest can only check into one unit.  

The representative refused to listen to the previous phone calls and just reading off the notes.  A times mentioned that they cannot comment on the prior phone calls as they were not present.  A huge issue for me and my guest but just gets brushed off by Wyndham.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jan 15, 2015)

Bummer, that's disappointing.  It's tough to keep up with rules that are arbitrarily changed and/or implied.


----------



## am1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Sandi Bo said:


> Bummer, that's disappointing.  It's tough to keep up with rules that are arbitrarily changed and/or implied.



Especially when you are told the rules are in the directory.  The original owner care representative was very happy to dig his feet in and prevent us owners from being taken advantage of by overriding a guest confirmation fee that was already paid once.


----------



## am1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Same thing happened tonight.  Guest had two reservations.  One under my account and another under another owners account.  The guest checked into the other owners reservation.  Not sure if that was because I answered the phone (but I try to giver 100% service to my guests) or not but mine was a split reservations requiring two new guest confirmation fees to be paid so his friend could check in. 

Still there is no where in Wyndham policy that states a guest can only check into one room and even so how would the guest know that.  

Owner care said after throughly looking into it and speaking with their supervisor and trying everything they could and seeing the issue from my point of view there is nothing they could do.  Someone else will contact me in 1 - 3 business days.  Well after the guest has checked out. 

For a company that has most check ins Friday, Saturday and Sunday evenings Wyndham needs to have one of the powers that be working then to resolve these issues.  

I fell bad for the people working at the resort as their hands are tied but they are the front line of the company. 

We will see what Monday brings.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 28, 2015)

My assumption is that these rules are designed to make life difficult for the mega renters. I'm pretty sure I'm not going to win any arguments with Wyndham Knowing this I just buy additional guest confirmations as needed. I also cultivate friends that work the front desk at my favorite resorts.  They take care of me and my guests


----------



## am1 (Aug 28, 2015)

ronparise said:


> My assumption is that these rules are designed to make life difficult for the mega renters. I'm pretty sure I'm not going to win any arguments with Wyndham Knowing this I just buy additional guest confirmations as needed. I also cultivate friends that work the front desk at my favorite resorts.  They take care of me and my guests



Guest confirmations were paid.  Unknowingly to me the guest rented from another owner for the same dates from another owner.  The resort and Wyndham have zero interest in accommodating the guest in this situation.  It reflects bad on me and the other owner but more so on Wyndham.  I have Wyndham 8 months to correct this policy or address it in the directory but they have done neither.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 28, 2015)

am1 said:


> Guest confirmations were paid.  Unknowingly to me the guest rented from another owner for the same dates from another owner.  The resort and Wyndham have zero interest in accommodating the guest in this situation.  It reflects bad on me and the other owner but more so on Wyndham.  I have Wyndham 8 months to correct this policy or address it in the directory but they have done neither.



I should have added.  I make sure I dont have the same guest on overlapping 
reservations


----------



## am1 (Aug 28, 2015)

ronparise said:


> I should have added.  I make sure I dont have the same guest on overlapping
> reservations



I did not know my guest rented another unit from a different owner and requested the same name on both reservations.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 28, 2015)

am1 said:


> I did not know my guest rented another unit from a different owner and requested the same name on both reservations.



I had this same situation also, but was fortunate that neither reservation was cancelled. 

I am really not sure how this even happens, as YOU are fully compliant with the regulations... I can't see that Wyndham has a leg to stand on in this case. I would guess unless there is something else going on that you will get the points back (but of course if the guest has already been inconvenienced, it's too late to repair that damage).

I've also had situations where the way the reservations sit, there's no way for them to NOT overlap. You can't split a "doublet" and sometimes in a 3-night stay the same night falls in each doublet.


----------



## am1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> I had this same situation also, but was fortunate that neither reservation was cancelled.
> 
> I am really not sure how this even happens, as YOU are fully compliant with the regulations... I can't see that Wyndham has a leg to stand on in this case. I would guess unless there is something else going on that you will get the points back (but of course if the guest has already been inconvenienced, it's too late to repair that damage).
> 
> I've also had situations where the way the reservations sit, there's no way for them to NOT overlap. You can't split a "doublet" and sometimes in a 3-night stay the same night falls in each doublet.



The reservations were never going to be cancelled. I guess two people can have the same names trying to check into the resort.  But my guest was only able to check in to one of the rooms.  It is nj fire code policy.  But that should not prevent Wyndham or the resort in question to not be able to do a guest name switch with out charging a new guest confirmation fee.  

What would happen if the same guest presented two different ids? Or actually two people with the same names tried to check in the same day/week?


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 28, 2015)

am1 said:


> The reservations were never going to be cancelled. I guess two people can have the same names trying to check into the resort.  But my guest was only able to check in to one of the rooms.  It is nj fire code policy.  But that should not prevent Wyndham or the resort in question to not be able to do a guest name switch with out charging a new guest confirmation fee.
> 
> What would happen if the same guest presented two different ids? Or actually two people with the same names tried to check in the same day/week?



Sorry, I misunderstood. I thought you were saying it was treating as an overlapping reservation and cancelled. It was treated as an overlapping reservation, the reservation was not cancelled, but the guest could not check into the second room.


----------



## am1 (Aug 29, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Sorry, I misunderstood. I thought you were saying it was treating as an overlapping reservation and cancelled. It was treated as an overlapping reservation, the reservation was not cancelled, but the guest could not check into the second room.



Not a problem.  If Wyndham "policy" is confusing to you and fee imagine what it is like for other owners or guests.  There is no written policy stating a guest can only check into one unit.  What hurts the most is you find out you your friends are not in these situations.  No matter who is right or wrong it looks bad on the Wyndham brand.  My guest has told me just that.


----------

